# 2 week gains



## HSBulker (Apr 4, 2006)

2 weeks ago I decided to try a new workout. Before I was doing two body parts a day, 5-6 days a week, pretty much just whenever I got bored and wanted to go. Needless to say, I was pretty much overtraining. A few weeks ago (around 2 1/2) I started a new routine. Single muscle group blowouts five days a week. Chest, back, shoulders, legs, arms. I do 8-9 exercises a day, which FAR exceeds the 3-4 I was doing before. Since then, I felt my muscle endurance completely explode and my bench has gone up from 285 to 310. Thats 25 lbs in 2 1/2 weeks. My chest grew 1 1/2 inches, and so have my arms. No gear. Just eating tons of protein and complex carbs. Low sugar, low sodium, and good timing. I've heard some people swear by this method and some people bash it, but either way its workin for me!

-HSBulker


----------



## healthfreak (Apr 4, 2006)

ya sounds like you found a winner. I do something similar.

8 to 9 different excersises per body part? how many total sets are you doing?

hopefully only around 16-20 otherwise your still overtraininig alitle bit.

otherwise congrats bro and keep us posted on your gains


----------



## HSBulker (Apr 12, 2006)

Double post. My fault.


----------



## HSBulker (Apr 12, 2006)

Somewhere around 18-20. Usually 3 sets an exercise, 4 on some, but I cut it back to around 6 exercises a day.


----------



## 2-Swole (Apr 13, 2006)

yea dude I workout 6 days a week too and Im really ripped but im not that big so Im gonna switch it to 2 on 1 off, 3 on 1 off.  Ive never actually taken complete days off on a workout plan, but im gonna give it a shot and hope it works and i don't get fat. Good luck to ya bro!


----------

